# Hy 470 fly Boot



## Basshunter 13 (13. Dezember 2015)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Boot HY 470 Fly gemacht


----------



## Forester FXT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

Das aus Ebay ?

Habe ich mir auch schon öfters Angeschaut. Wenn ich das Geld nur Hätte mhhh

Finde das es auch gut Aufgebaut ist. 

Aber mehr kann ich dir leider auch nicht Sagen.


----------



## Basshunter 13 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

hi , ja das aus ebay. kostet mit trailer 5250 € . deshalb ist es mir wichtig etwas über das boot zu erfahren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

Ich sehe die Anzeige ja nicht, aber für Boote der Werft haben wir uns auch interessiert.

Aber die kosten erheblich weniger als 5 Kilo


----------



## Tim78 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

Hm, sehen ja gut aus ! Aber das "Bass" scheint mir echt nur für kleine Seen und Bäche geeignet . Hat verdammt wenig Freiboard ... Aber sonst sehen Sie klasse aus !


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

Die HY Boote sind grundsätzlich sehr solide gebaut, bin schon auf ein paar mitgefahren. Das Fly kenne ich nur aus dem Internet, sieht aber nicht schlecht aus. Aber würde es auch nur auf Gewässern ohne großen Wellengang fahren, sind schon arg flach...


----------



## Basshunter 13 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

naja , viel konnte ich ja nicht über das boot erfahren, aber trotzdem danke an euch .


----------



## Basshunter 13 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Die HY Boote sind grundsätzlich sehr solide gebaut, bin schon auf ein paar mitgefahren. Das Fly kenne ich nur aus dem Internet, sieht aber nicht schlecht aus. Aber würde es auch nur auf Gewässern ohne großen Wellengang fahren, sind schon arg flach...


hi , vielleicht könnten wir ja mal telen. gib dir auf jedenfall mal meine email. kmischa1@aol.com.


----------



## schevhoetter (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Hy 470 fly Boot*

Tach zusammen,

habe das Boot auch bei ebay gesehen. Leider gibt das Internet kaum Infos zum Boot. 
Hat den keiner Erfahrungswerte?

Dank und Gruß


----------

